# Recovering a bare seat



## vw_guy (May 23, 2019)

I just picked up a bare rusty seat here in the classifieds, now I need to recover it. It's for a Shelby made Hiawatha. I'm having a hard time finding padding online, i want to go with something thin.

 I've looked at a few videos and some DIY's. I'm pretty sure this should be strait forward after I have the supplies. 

Does anyone have a preferance for scrap leather? I want a dark brown slightly marbled leather. 

Thanks for any help, I've searched here with only a few answers to my questions.


----------



## whopperchopper (Jun 13, 2019)

I did a banana seat using head liner material for a car, it is thin and I used three layers or so. I use to buy it at hancock fabric but they may be gone now, for leather I have a old leather jacket that I will use on my seat but goodwill may have a cheap leather jacket or fabric store. If my seat is not comfortable I may just get padded undies as long as my seat looks good!


----------



## RustySprockets (Jun 28, 2019)

I check nearby apartment complexes on the weekend for old leather couches in the trash.  Better on my saddle than in the landfill.


----------

